
The New Moto G - coreymgilmore
http://www.motorola.com/us/Moto-G-%282nd-Gen.%29/moto-g-2nd-gen-pdp.html
======
bane
Is anybody else impressed that this is basically better in technical
specifications to the netbooks of yor, in the size of a phone, for <$180 off
contract?

Yeah I know hardware always keeps getting better and cheaper, but still when
you stand back for a second, and think about it, it's kind of wow. I guess the
innovation here is making a decent device that's cheap, but the fact that it's
cheap _and_ small _and_ has good specs and battery life? Wowzers.

Yet, I almost wish these devices did a little bit more to work in non-handheld
modes. I'd be happy to ditch my laptop for _most_ things if I could get better
interface access to the hardware in a modern smartphone, even if the interface
wasn't optimal, an impromptu computing environment at a coffee shop would be
pretty nice. Hell, I just got a Note 3, and it's _just_ about as powerful as
the desktop I replaced at the end of last year. I'd wager it's too powerful
for most of the mobile junk I do with it. Plopping it down on a table next to
my coffee and just turning it onto "computer" mode would be pretty amazing.

Something like what's outlined here with pico projectors.

[https://pdf.yt/d/J5nSHPu5dzdpWwvn](https://pdf.yt/d/J5nSHPu5dzdpWwvn)

Another issue is that, when phone shopping, it's hard enough to tell what are
the newer devices vs what are the models on the way out (and on the way out of
being supported). $180 is _just_ about at the price of phones that are on the
way out vs. ~$300 for phones that are current models. It won't matter to many
people, but unless the phone sales guy tells you, or you're up to date on
current phone releases, you might give this a pass.

~~~
RIMR
You know, a 1GHz x86 core is far more powerful than a 1GHz ARM core.

These devices come nowhere close to competing with traditional computers. Not
yet...

~~~
mappu
Nvidia claimed the Tegra 3 outperforms a Core2, it was pretty widely reported
back in 2011.

I posit that phones outperform laptops for a lot of people (possibly because
upgrading your phone is more widely encouraged).

~~~
barrkel
Details on that: [http://www.brightsideofnews.com/2011/02/21/why-
nvidiae28099s...](http://www.brightsideofnews.com/2011/02/21/why-
nvidiae28099s-tegra-3-is-faster-than-a-core-2-duo-t7200/)

For historical perspective, Core 2 Duos are from 2006/7\. And T7200 is a
laptop version, slower than desktop equivalents of the same era.

Desktop CPUs are still much, much faster than phone CPUs. Here's a table with
lots of numbers:

[http://www.computingcompendium.com/p/arm-vs-intel-
benchmarks...](http://www.computingcompendium.com/p/arm-vs-intel-
benchmarks.html)

The iPhone 5s, with the "desktop class" A7 chip, has about 15% of the
computing power of an i7 4770k, by this benchmark.

Personally, I don't use mobile devices - neither phones nor laptops - for
compute-heavy operations. Everything from compilation to video transcoding
takes way longer than on a decent desktop. Phones are not close to threatening
that yet, not by a long shot.

Trivial work, like text editing, light photo manipulation, sure. Anything that
could be done on a PC 15 years ago, sure. But they're nowhere near one
another.

~~~
ahomescu1
> Personally, I don't use mobile devices - neither phones nor laptops - for
> compute-heavy operations. Everything from compilation to video transcoding
> takes way longer than on a decent desktop. Phones are not close to
> threatening that yet, not by a long shot.

One option is to run compute-heavy stuff on a networked server, which you SSH
into from a lightweight phone/tablet/Chromebook. I can definitely see myself
working like that, if I could get a phone or tablet with a docking station.

~~~
dijit
SSH isn't as light as many people think, just because your CISC desktop yawns
at it doesn't mean it's not computationally heavy.

------
chdir
Lots of people loved Moto G as a secondary/travel phone. But for me, it's my
primary phone now, even though I consider myself an early adopter of cutting
edge technology. Where I live, there are no carrier subsidies. This new trend
of having a wonderful sub $200 phone is pretty neat. I don't need games, just
a decent smartphone with calendar, email and a handful of other utilities. The
recent evolutions in smartphone are pretty banal.

Other than the sub-par camera (low frame rate & grainy), Moto G (first
version) is an amazing phone. It has great battery life, perfect screen size
(for me), it's snappy, no bloatware. I'm not scared of dropping/losing it as
much as I would with an iPhone.

~~~
privong
I second this. It is my only phone, and aside from the camera, it is a great
phone at an awesome price.

There has been a lot of discussion of screen size in the Moto X thread [0],
and I tend to agree that the old Moto G's screen size was great. I previously
had a Galaxy S3 and did not mind the larger screen, but after switching to the
smaller Moto G screen, I much prefer the 4.5". It is still big enough, but the
battery life is far better. My cursory checking of the battery stats for both
phones showed that generally the screen use was the driving factor in battery
life, so I was happy to make the tradeoff to a smaller screen in exchange for
a longer-lasting charge.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8272745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8272745)

~~~
laikaa
I honestly don't notice anything wrong with a 720p screen at that size. Sure
it may not be retina, but I don't care as long as my battery lasts all day (it
does and into the next day).

Being able to pass out at a strange house and not have to worry about my
cellphone in the morning is freeing.

~~~
throwawaydjasda
It is retina as in at-least-pixel-per-arcsec.

------
dkhenry
While I am not thrilled about the bump in screen size. The Moto-G has been the
best phone I have owned so far from a total ownership experience. No Contract,
Decent Specs and Multi-Day Battery Life.

~~~
drfritznunkie
Ditto. Small(er) phones are getting harder and harder to find. If I could find
a phone the same size as my Sony Xperia Ray with upgraded guts, I'd be
ecstatic.

Even so the G has been great for me as well. I hope the new one has a better
camera, that's really the Achilles heel of v1.

~~~
to3m
Well, smaller is definitely relative ;) - I think the Moto G is still a bit
large (maybe an inch or so too tall?). But it's definitely one of the better
ones of a bad bunch. (And I agree that it's an excellent phone overall, which
feels a lot classier than its price tag, and that the camera is...
functional.)

(It's strange, but bigger-is-better really seemed to have permeated the
Android market. Whatever happpened to the opposite mindset, the one that gave
us stuff like the Nokia 8210? The size of friends' iPhones - particularly the
4s - had really seemed just right, and I was rather disappointed when shopping
for an Android equivalent to find they were all anywhere from large to hulking
enormous by comparison. Even the so-called "Mini" ones were no better, being
generally only the tiniest bit smaller than their non-Mini siblings.)

------
rdtsc
I really like my Moto G. It was the first smartphone that was nice enough, had
a clean default Android UI, had enough battery life, cheap enough if I sit on
it and it breaks, I won't be too upset over hardware cost.

~~~
imaginenore
It won't break if you sit on it.

Car driving over Moto G:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzI-
Cd3SYVE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzI-Cd3SYVE)

30 minutes under water:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVaTKG5q4YI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVaTKG5q4YI)

Under water and scratch test:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-wzY4v1a0c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-wzY4v1a0c)

------
findjashua
If you use your smartphone to mostly browse the web, use google apps (gmail,
hangouts, gmaps, youtube), and don't mind waiting 6-12 months for the hot new
app to come to Android, the MotoG is a fantastic device. The LTE version is
just $220, and I don't really see the point of paying 3x the price ($650) for
an iPhone.

Also, Firefox is the only mobile browser that allows extensions and it's only
supported on Android, so you can install Adblock Edge and browse the mobile
web free from any ads!!

~~~
psbp
Yep, I'm coming up on a contract renewal and I think I'm going to use it to
resell the new iPhone and then buy the Moto G and the new iPad.

I just don't use my phone enough to play games or mess around with apps.

~~~
ssmoot
That's an expensive way to finance your purchases.

Your credit is your own business of course. But if it's just a random idea you
had, you'll save a lot more money switching to pre-paid, and buying the
hardware you want outright.

Plus that'll give you flexibility you didn't have before (to switch carriers
when/if you feel like it, without penalty).

~~~
findjashua
+1. I'm very happy with TMobile's $30/mo prepaid plan. You get 5gb of data
(LTE), unlimited texting, and 100 minutes of talktime. If 100 minutes is too
low, you can get unlimited minutes with Skype for $9/mo ($6 for a skype
number, $3 for the unlimited minutes).

~~~
ews
Jut something quick: do you mean the $30 plan? That's the one I use with 100
minutes, 5GB and unlimited texting.

~~~
bobz
I'm on that as well, but last I checked it wasn't available anymore.

------
guelo
It's baffling that Google sold off Motorola right when they finally have a
pipeline of really nice competitive devices coming out. I wonder if it was
competitive worries from Samsung that got them to sell.

~~~
Zigurd
Buying Moto was the biggest, costliest mistake Google ever made. Spend a lot.
Annoy OEM partners. ???? Profit? These are nice devices, but so are Nexus,
Google Play Edition, and Android One devices. Google does not lack for GTM
routes for crapware-free, low-cost Androids.

~~~
nkozyra
I'm not sure how you could make an evaluation like this without knowing the
scope of the patents they kept, which by all accounts was the reason for the
acquisition in the first place.

~~~
Zigurd
After they bought Moto, the patent wars raged on. The value of the patents is
by now evident. Even after the patents and real estate and spin-outs of the
STB and other non-mobile OEM businesses, Google lost billions of dollars and
spent 10s of man years of senior management attention on restructuring Moto
and preventing Moto's stodgy, risk averse telecom industry employees from
infecting Google.

Moto is a far better company now, but also a much smaller and lower-value
company.

One could also say buying Nokia was Microsoft's biggest brain fart. Google has
managed to clean house faster.

------
telecuda
I've been using the Moto G on T-Mobile for roughly 1 month and have nothing
but great things to say about it. Fast, no bloatware, screen is brilliant,
right size, available on all carriers (I believe). Best sub-$200 phone I've
come across that feels state of the art.

~~~
bvvv
> Best sub-$200 phone I've come across that feels state of the art.

Coolpad 7320 (bought for $139!, 5.5'') and Coolpad F1 (5'') are better for me.

\- Faster

\- Much better camera

\- Dual sim. Very important for me because I can use free unlimited internet
on secondary card.

\- MicroSD

\- Bigger screen space - no Android buttons bar on bottom.

\- Same high quality. Coolpad is 6th biggest smartphone manufacturer in the
world.

I compared my Coolpad 7320 with real (hands on) Samsung Galaxy Note 3 and it's
quite similar.

(edited post a bit)

~~~
n0body
I hope you're right because I just ordered one based off what you said :)

~~~
bvvv
Cool. I don't think you can be disappointed.

It works great. Screen, battery, wifi, GPS, and 3G signals are good. No
crashes.

PS. 1\. Speaker volume can be increased with MTKTools. 2\. Root with latest
version of Chinese VRoot (not english version). 3\. USB disk doesn't show up
in Windows for me, instead I use Total Commander with ADB plugin. 4\. New
Coolpad F2 will be better, with very fast MT6595.

------
throwawayMGWC
Those are some great specs for a very reasonable price.

I actually think the midrange is the most interesting area for mobile phones
these days, particularly as more impressive hardware trickles down into the
lower models and we reach the end of rapid hardware increases. For around
$200-300 (or 150-200GBP) you can pick up powerful phone that will do almost
everything a flagship will. They are an even more interesting proposition
outside of the US, where a greater number of people tend to buy phones off-
contract and thus are more sensitive to the unsubsidised price.

At the low end you have the Moto E and several of the Nokia Lumia devices at
around the $100 price point, basically replacing the feature phone. I'd
consider these over the cheap Android clones that may have better specs for
the same price due to the build quality and software support.

Then, at the lower-end of the mid-range, you have this just announced Moto G
(2nd Gen), alongside the Lumia 730 and a few others in the $200 bracket. Such
a price is perfect for people like my parents who just want a phone with
respectable smartphone features, solid build quality and reliability. I think
this really is the sweet spot where sales and growth will occur - are there
any other quality phones in this price bracket?

Going up to the higher side of the mid-range, you have the Nexus phones, the
OnePlusOne, and the just announced Sony Z3 Compact and Lumia 830. Such phones
will do pretty much everything more demanding customers are after in a
smartphone, including myself. I imagine they will end up overshadowing the
flagship phones, leaving them to just the tech-spec obsessed. Honestly, is
there really any need for a $600 phone anymore?

------
admax88q
What's with the asterisk next to "With a guaranteed upgrade* "

The footnotes on the page say:

* Officially licensed College Cases by UnCommon.

which makes no sense.

It's annoyingly common when sites put asterisks on things but never actually
include the footnotes it's supposed to refer to.

~~~
derekp7
Not only that, there is this wonderful technology known as a hyper link. Why,
in the name of all the heavens, doesn't anyone make that asterisk a link,
instead of making you search for it? It drives me insane.

~~~
JadeNB
Because asterisks are meant to hide the fine print, not make it easily
accessible?

------
cmapes
This is what the Amazon fire phone should have been. They would have sold
millions. Kudos to Motorola for figuring it out.

~~~
cmapes
As a side note, Amazon has the Moto G for $159.99 w/o contract. That's pretty
amazing to me and I'm honestly considering it even though I was holding out
for an iPhone 6.
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GWR36F6](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GWR36F6)

~~~
cheapsteak
This is the old version though isn't it?

------
ZenoArrow
Looks like Motorola have got the right approach to Android, a balanced device
at a great price coupled with Android OS in its standard form. I may even be
tempted to get this instead of a new Nexus.

~~~
mpclark
The first Moto G had no NFC though. Don't know if this one does yet. But NFC
will very soon be a 'must have' feature.

~~~
natrius
People have been saying that NFC will take off any day now for years. I've
used Google Wallet with NFC. It's worse than handing over my credit card.

~~~
mpclark
This coming Tuesday has a strong chance of being the day :)

~~~
wmf
That announcement may or may not benefit Android users.

------
mdturnerphys
It's a little disconcerting for me that Motorola doesn't provide the same
level of detail on the specs for the new one [1] as they do on the old one
[2]. I'm probably just being paranoid, but it makes me worry that the new one
doesn't have some of the features (e.g. Gorilla Glass) that are listed for the
old one. Has anyone seen more detailed specs anywhere?

[1] [http://www.motorola.com/us/Moto-G-%282nd-
Gen.%29/moto-g-2nd-...](http://www.motorola.com/us/Moto-G-%282nd-
Gen.%29/moto-g-2nd-gen-pdp.html#specs-moto-g-titan)

[2] [http://www.motorola.com/us/moto-g-pdp-1/Moto-G-%281st-
Gen.%2...](http://www.motorola.com/us/moto-g-pdp-1/Moto-G-%281st-Gen.%29/moto-
g-pdp.html#moto-g-pdp-specifications)

~~~
judk
It's basically the same phone tech set in a larger frame (same pixels, 10%
longer screen) and SD slot, and the now standard gimmicky extra MP camera
sensors without a lens quality to make it relevant.

If they secretly cheaped out any components this time, that would burn their
brand -- and the original Moto G was already "cheapest every component", so
what could they downgrade?

------
Chiba-City
I absolutely love my Moto G with T-Mobile. I won't buy an "on contract" phone
again. I have no need to upgrade, but this new one looks like a winner too.
I've been turning friends and family onto the Moto G, saving them a ton of
money and worry about broken phones.

My computing device history goes way back to Commodore 64 and Apple IIc, I
became a developer in the late 80's and today I am absolutely fascinated by
relatively "disposable" < $200 phones, ChromeBooks and laptops.

After decades of developing new software for the next great leap in hardware
specs, we're entering an interesting new phase of software development for a
new class of hardware targets. Good times!

------
cpursley
I've got a Moto G through Republic Wireless
([http://republicwireless.com](http://republicwireless.com)). It's the stock
android OS but with software making a hybrid phone where it makes calls over
wifi if available and cell if not. Pretty tough to beat contract-free all you
can eat minutes, text and data for $25 per month on a capable phone that is
less than $200 cash. Blows my mind that people still pay $80+ per month for
their smartphone plans.

~~~
BrandonSmith
Republic Wireless developer here. Thanks for joining the Republic.

~~~
cpursley
Awesome. Another benefit was I was able to place US phone calls over WiFi
while overseas with no extra charges.

------
bryanlarsen
Does anybody know whether this an AMOLED or IPS LCD screen? The Verge and a
couple of other sites say AMOLED, and other places say IPS LCD.

~~~
praetorian84
I saw a motorola support replied to someone on Twitter to say it's "TFT LCD".
I was pleasantly surprised when I saw the verge describe it as AMOLED, but I
think they have it wrong.

------
allegory
I just sold my older Moto G. Unfortunately I have to connect to Exchange and
Android doesn't cut it at all in any way, shape or form for that task. Also it
was buggy as hell. This could be an artifact of being Android though.

So I bought a Winphone (Lumia 630). Actually quite pleased with the purchase.
Everything just works and it's pretty fast.

Few things that bugged me about the Moto G:

1\. Battery life. Some days it was good, some days it was abysmal. I can't
work out why. Google Play Services ate a lot of it though apparently.

2\. Navigation under Google Maps craps out regularly and crashes, usually
right at a road junction. Also it's useless to start a navigation session if
you're on a G/E connection. You need an H/H+ for it to even consider working.
That's bad as I drive out into the sticks regularly.

3\. Chrome just refuses to load pages half the time and white screens.

4\. Sometimes calls don't connect with audio.

Nice phone but marred by bugs IMHO.

------
agumonkey
Of all possible changes, a larger screen is the one I wanted the least. Same
SoC ... Is it a business error to keep producing the same model, sold at a
lower price since parts cost less now ? An "old" Moto G + SD slot at 149$
would be awesome to me.

~~~
judk
Maybe the next Moto E will be the old Moto G.

The larger size probably helps fit he SD slot in.

~~~
agumonkey
I forgot its existence. I don't believe the E will progress much otherwise it
will eat the new G market.

------
yason
_Power through your day with the all-day battery. Never worry about stopping
to charge._

I would buy a smartphone phone that's less impressive in performance but that
would run for about a week. I would be happy to suspend all that "smart"
functionality when the phone is idle but the system could run Android and thus
give me a browser and Google Maps when I need them. I'm willing to burn energy
while I'm explicitly using smart phone applications but I don't like the phone
to drain itself out of juice in one day even if I only ever answered a couple
of phonecalls on that day.

~~~
thefatarrow
Check the Greenify app, it could help you to achieve a such setup.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oasisfeng....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oasisfeng.greenify)

------
xorcist
I just wish more manufacturers would sell dual-SIM variants in the west.

Apparently you could import the old Moto G with dual-SIM from India, but I am
not at all sure that all the radio bands fit my operator etc. The support in
Cyanogen for dual-SIM is also reportedly somewhere between bad and
nonfunctional.

I often carry three phones in my bag and it feels so wrong. I, and everyone
like me, could surely pay a premium for this. But those products are kept to
lower spec phones sold in Asia or India.

------
lnanek2
Searched the entire page and saw no mention of LTE, so I assume it doesn't
have it. The price is actually high for a non-LTE smartphone in my opinion.

------
higherpurpose
I really wish it had the new Cortex A53-based Snapdragon 410, instead of the
_exact same Cortex A7 chip as last year_. For me that was a deal-breaker.

------
jtheory
Hmph. Never mind 2nd gen, Moto G of any kind is still "À venir bientôt"
(coming soon) on the French version of their site.

It's probably possible to buy a US phone and get it working here; but I know
(vaguely) that US networks are different enough from the rest of the world
that I don't want to make any quick assumption about that, and don't have the
time to research it...

~~~
dimitar
Mine is a reexport from the UK and it worked in Italy and Bulgaria (dual sim
was a big plus when traveling), so surely it must work just fine in the rest
of the EU.

The only thing is that I had to change the software keyboard to add Bulgarian,
but I think most people change them anyway.

------
rb2k_
Because it's not obvious:

"Availability: Pre-Order"

I've been trying to see if it supports LTE or HSDPA, but I can't see it on
their specs page...

~~~
The_Sponge
GSM arena claims hsdpa. Considering it's the same chipset as the 1st gen means
it's probably whatever the 1st gen was, ie no lte

------
mrbill
I ordered one, even though I already have a Nexus 5 as a main phone, a spare
Nexus 5 "just in case", a Moto G "just because", and a Moto E used as a music
streamer.

I sent one of the first-gen Gs to my mother as an upgrade from her iPhone 3GS.
Will be great to use as a standalone music/media player on camping trips, etc,
with the SD card support.

------
porker
Any reason not to by an original Moto G (I presume prices are falling)? Stuck
with an old version of Android I guess?

~~~
kzrdude
I'm new in that market. Is it generally so that the phones are locked to a
particular version of Android and don't get updates?

~~~
porker
They're not locked per se, but the carrier often doesn't push more than one
Android version update to the phone. Which sucks.

------
mosselman
I love it. Very valuable addition to the market. Apparently it IS possible to
deliver a much more honest value.

------
velocitypsycho
Is it only 3g?

~~~
maxsilver
Yes, this variant is, according to the various articles online. (max speed
over HSPA+, or "4G not-LTE" for AT&T / T-Mobile users)

I'm guessing a LTE variant is in the works, since last years Moto G got an LTE
variant.

~~~
jesuslop
The LTE variant is shipping from Amazon also including a microSD socket.

------
praetorian84
Anybody know if this has a gyro sensor? The gsmarena page claims so, but I
don't know how reliable that is as I don't see any mention of it elsewhere. I
find it a little annoying when the manufacturer's web page has a dumbed-down
version of the specs.

------
greenwalls
Pure Android is so much nicer.

------
state
The phrase "exceptional price" appears five times on that page.

~~~
anarchitect
I thought that was strange too.

------
utefan001
I am very happy with my Moto G on PTEL. I don't know why PTEL isn't more
popular. The coverage as far as I know is the same as t-mobile. Not the best,
but it works for my location.

~~~
maxsilver
> I don't know why PTEL isn't more popular.

Potentially because T-Mobile direct offers the same plan for $5 cheaper than
PTEL does. (TMO Simple Starter 2GB at $45/month vs PTEL 2GB 'Unlimited' for
$50/month).

T-Mobile also has lots of advertising and lots of physical stores, which
probably helps a bit.

------
neves
I love my 1st generation Moto G. It just has two problems: no SD card to put
my music, and a terrible camera. The new version has a SD card. How the camera
performs? It has 3 megapixels more.

------
bluedino
I would really love to go with a $199 off-contract phone and switch to
Straight Talk. Sprint MVNO's are terrible where I live. Then again I'd only be
saving $50/month...

~~~
bob_loblaw
Best Sprint MVNO is Ting. You, essentially, pay for what you use. My bill
averages about $20 a month. There are some limitations on which phones you can
use. Most Android flagship phones are available at launch. For things like the
iPhone, Sprint has to give permission for Ting to activate them. The general
rule is that once it has been a year since the phone came out on the Sprint
network, you can take the used device to Sprint. Here is their latest update
about upcoming devices:

[https://ting.com/blog/device-update-didja-miss-
us-2/](https://ting.com/blog/device-update-didja-miss-us-2/)

They even have a signup for notifications when the iPhone 5S/C is available.

[https://ting.com/blog/be-the-first-to-know/](https://ting.com/blog/be-the-
first-to-know/)

~~~
ISL
More love for Ting here. Just works, inexpensive, used phone from Glyde
remains very satisfactory.

------
mikeflynn
I can't seem to find absolute confirmation on this, so I'll ask here: Does the
Moto G also have the always listening features or is that just available on
the Moto X?

~~~
dannyr
No. Only Moto X has this feature.

------
cujo
I must say, that is an exceptional price for this phone.

~~~
ibisum
Unless you don't live in America, in which case you can't purchase it.

~~~
briandh
That's not true. It's being sold in Brazil [1] and if it's anything like
previous the previous generation, probably a lot of other countries, too.

[1] [http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/09/04/the-new-moto-g-
leaks...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/09/04/the-new-moto-g-leaks-on-
video-ahead-of-official-announcement/)

~~~
petervandijck
Being sold in Colombia too, lots of people have them.

------
ErikRogneby
So what is it missing? NFC? GPS? compass? accelerator? The spec doesn't talk
about any sensors other than the camera and mic.

~~~
kcvv
It has a GPS, Compass and Accelerometer, light and proximity sensor. No NFC or
Gyro.

------
Pxtl
Canada website still says "Coming Soon!".

Seriously, please just let me pay an extra pile of cash to ship across the
border.

------
jryan49
I love my Moto G. Just got it a few weeks ago on sale for 80 dollars. Hard to
beat.

------
lukasm
They forget to say this is exceptional price for this phone.

------
paul9290
Ok EXPECTIONAL PRICE.

Didn't anyone not see that?

------
otikik
1 inch too big for me.

------
notastartup
For me, battery life is key. I don't care for all the fancy gizmos, I just
want a phone which I know will have enough juice for the entire day of use.

------
Eleutheria
Moto G and E are two great phones for the price.

Android 4.4 and 1GB ram are more than enough to run everything you throw at
it.

------
fourstar
The Android ecosystem is so fragmented. I've had an Android phone since the
Nexus One (in which I RMA'd 3 of them in the span of a year). Here I am on a
Nexus 4 and it's had its fair share of problems. Namely random restarts,
freezing, volume buttons non responsive, etc. The battery life pales in
comparison to all my friends with iPhones, so I'm really excited to be
switching to the iPhone for the first time.

I don't need to _hack_ my phone which I feel like is what everyone always
sells Android as e.g. "It's so customizable", "can you do X on an iPhone?". I
want to make phone calls. And use maps.

I heavily use Google Voice, but from what I hear, it's being rendered obsolete
in favor of hangouts (which I'm very opposed to).

~~~
enjo
Voice is being slowly integrated into hangouts.

~~~
fourstar
So how will this work with my google voice phone number?

